# Wotcha from the Vicarage



## Reverend (Dec 12, 2009)

Wotcha everyone, good to join in on here at last. Right, where to start with intro's...

I dreamed a dream as Susan Boyle once said. I'm lucky in that I've managed to motorcycle around loads of Europe's scenic spots, but time's catching up with me and I feel the arthritic knuckles nowadays.

I came back from European Bike Week in Austria with my son this autumn, and whilst down there spotted loads of folk similar to ourselves but, and here's the clincher, they all put the bikes into part time camper vans!

Fast forward to now & I've got a VW Transporter with single bed set up part time & removeable cooker/sink unit. I can put the bike in & camp solo or take the unit & bed out for a van/estate.

Next on the agenda is a wilderness, 'lose-yourself-for-a-weekend-or-so' up near Bealach na Baa.

Great to meet you all & mine's a single malt..


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the mad house . You will find lots of people who will join you in with the single malt and with the biking.

Also some interesting threads about Applecross - beautiful part of the country.

Enjoy yourself!

Wee-z


----------



## maingate (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi and welcome,

If you want to join up with the wildcamping bikers, you will have to buy a set of Pink leathers. 

They are not a bad crowd and they make all their own dresses.  if you know what I mean.


----------



## tony (Dec 13, 2009)

welcome reverend. may god always be with you on your travels. i'm sure a lot of folk will want to get to know you in the hope you will open the door to heaven for them.
i'm sure you know by now it helps to be a bit mad on here.
tony


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi Rev

Welcome to the site and hope you enjoy all that it offers. You will find plenty of help and advice from everyone - so if you have a questuin or two just post away.

John (Guernsey Donkey)

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Dec 14, 2009)

tony said:


> welcome reverend. may god always be with you on your travels. i'm sure a lot of folk will want to get to know you in the hope you will open the door to heaven for them.
> i'm sure you know by now it helps to be a bit mad on here.
> tony



You can only do that yourself my friend !!!.

John 3:16

John (Guernsey Donkey)


----------



## zeezee16 (Dec 14, 2009)

maingate said:


> Hi and welcome,
> 
> If you want to join up with the wildcamping bikers, you will have to buy a set of Pink leathers.
> 
> They are not a bad crowd and they make all their own dresses.  if you know what I mean.


I dont have leathers, not enough cows in yorkshire.
PS, when do I get my pink slippers & fishnets back, after Xmas I expect.
ZZ


----------



## maingate (Dec 14, 2009)

zeezee16 said:


> I dont have leathers, not enough cows in yorkshire.
> PS, when do I get my pink slippers & fishnets back, after Xmas I expect.
> ZZ


I laddered the Fishnets and the dogs got the pink slippers.

Pink did`nt suit you anyway.

I have got a Basque in your size. I will send it down when the low loader is available.


----------



## ajs (Dec 14, 2009)

.

a vicar eh... well... spose it's all right
.. we have every other type of deviant on here, 1 more won't hurt 

regards
aj

revband....plainfreight and PEEPEE are out most prolific deviants
(see their last posts on this thread) _just in case there was any doubt in yer mind_.. but
... don't worry their comments are quite normal.. for them that is 

btw... if they ask if they can borrow yer dog collar the yer ans must be "no" at all costs


----------



## stirlingb (Dec 14, 2009)

Welcome to the site Rev, we take our kids moto x racing (ages 14 and 16) in our motorhome in the summer.........could do with you having a word with him upstairs to make sure they always go home in one piece.


----------



## runnach (Dec 14, 2009)

stirlingb said:


> ....could do with you having a word with him upstairs
> .



If you mean god, why not say god ? rather than the man upstairs bollox?

And what makes you think a vicar, priest Monk etc is a more effective in communicating than yourself ?

Vicars have a degree in theology and are believers, but their **** still stinks in a morning !!! I am not quite sure how we are supposed to believe that a vicar through academic qualification is better equipped to communicate with god than the lay person !!.

bTW this is not a dig at the reverend, more a dig at how we approach religeon 

Channa


----------



## maingate (Dec 14, 2009)

Channa mate,

Believe you me, when you are in deep deep sh!t there are two people you call on.

One is your Mother and the other one is God. There are no agnostics when you are in trouble. I know that for a fact.


----------



## suej (Dec 14, 2009)

Ooer.. lighten up Channa.  Religion and politics are dodgy topics.  Anyway I always thought that it was Her upstairs!!


----------



## ajs (Dec 15, 2009)

suej said:


> Ooer.. lighten up Channa. Religion and politics are dodgy topics. Anyway I always thought that it was Her upstairs!!


 

tisOK sujee.. he's just bein a tvat again



 her upstairs........ fek... she'll be another 3 hours then

regards 
aj


----------



## tony (Dec 15, 2009)

ajs said:


> tisOK sujee.. he's just bein a tvat again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3 hours time to have another SCOTCH.
tony


----------



## coolasluck (Dec 15, 2009)

I think its the tax free status and not having to pay council tax that pees me off.That is if i am correct!?


----------



## runnach (Dec 15, 2009)

channa said:


> If you mean god, why not say god ? rather than the man upstairs bollox?
> 
> And what makes you think a vicar, priest Monk etc is a more effective in communicating than yourself ?
> 
> ...



Firstly my apologies to Stirlingb, my post reads I am having a direct dig at you. 

I am far from agnostic as it happens, I was clumsily trying to convey my thoughts on how we approach religeon.

Apologies to anyone whom I offended.

regards

Channa


----------



## stirlingb (Dec 15, 2009)

Channa

generally I don't do religion (any type) but that aint going to stop me welcoming the rev.....no offence taken


----------



## coolasluck (Dec 15, 2009)

Nowt wrong with being Agnostic,Channa,each to their own as far as i am concerned as long as you are a decent human being thats all that matters,if you want to worship jesus,allah,Santa Claus or just the tooth fairy thats entirely up to you.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Dec 16, 2009)

coolasluck said:


> Nowt wrong with being Agnostic,Channa,each to their own as far as i am concerned as long as you are a decent human being thats all that matters,if you want to worship jesus,allah,Santa Claus or just the tooth fairy thats entirely up to you.



Hi Coolasluck

Why did you put a capital S&C for Santa Clause and not for Jesus or Allah

(Just wondering - not critisizing)

Happy Christmas to you and yours and everybody who reads this.

John (Guernsey Donkey)
Retired Port Missioner


----------



## coolasluck (Dec 16, 2009)

Guernsey Donkey said:


> Hi Coolasluck
> 
> Why did you put a capital S&C for Santa Clause and not for Jesus or Allah
> 
> ...






Thats becouse i have respect for Santa Claus,all he does is bring us joy and happiness and its once a year too,and he exists,which is more than i can say for the other Charlatans!


----------



## maingate (Dec 16, 2009)

Coolie baby,

Santa brings debt and worry to millions of people who feel they have to get up to their necks in debt for their kids.

Most people just cannot afford our kind of Christmas.

Me, I love to hear the Christmas Carols. Apart from that;

*BAH HUMBUG!!!!!!*


----------

